

Growth = Engagement - olejolej
http://platformed.info/growth-engagement-product-design-thinking/
Article about not blind pumping virality, cause it doesn't cumulate traffic without retention of users.
======
olejolej
The battle for the so-called Viral Coefficient has become the habit of many
startup companies. It’s no holds barred as long as the users share their
accomplishments and content. It doesn’t actually matter if the user wants to
share. Is there a point in that?

I invite you to discussion :)

